# Colubrids > Hognose >  My latest addition

## Bodie

I wanted to share a few pics of my latest.  A yellow phase eastern hognose.  I have actually had this little guy since the end of April.  He has been in quarantine since that time and today he was move into the snake room.  I have always loved hoggies and have had couple of westerns many many years ago.  I wanted to get a hog for our collection, but wanted something a little different.  So a buddy of my mine turned my on to a breeder that breeds southern and easterns that eat pinks/mice.  For those who do not know, easterns can be very finicky when it come to food.  They are notorious toad eaters.  The first time I tried to feed him, I did have to scent with a toad that I had on hand.  Since that first time, he has been eating unscented large pinks ever since.  I am still keeping him in a tub for right now as he is still small (11 months old).  Eventually he will go in a display cage, but he needs some size first.  I am super excited to have this guys and I LOVE his pattern and color.  He is feisty and loves pretending he is a cobra, but in time he will calm down.  As with all of our snakes, my wife names them all.  So with that said I like to introduce Piggy Smalls





Cobra mode

----------

_Kam_ (08-04-2019),_Pengil_ (08-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-04-2019),tjohn310 (08-04-2019)

----------


## tjohn310

So tiny and so furious. Beautiful little snake!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very cute indeed, great colour 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-04-2019)

----------

